# رسائل حديثة في هندسة المناجم free thesis in mining engineering



## aidsami (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم

1

*

*Financial analysis of mining projects*

*

(2012)


PDF

1603Kb

Link*

Download Financial analysis mining projects pdf


_________________
*
2


Modeling of opencast mines using Surpac and its optimization 

(2012)


PDF

714Kb

Link:

Download Modeling opencast mines using Surpac and its optimization pdf*​ 

_________________




*3


Evaluation of blasting in an opencast mine*

*

(2012)


PDF

2765Kb

Link*

Download Evaluation blasting opencast mine pdf



___________________

*4

*

*Application of Surface Miner in Indian Coal Mines*

*

(2012)


PDF

3839Kb

Link*

Download Application Surface Miner Indian Coal Mines pdf


____________________

*5

*

*Assessment of Water Quality Around Mine Sites
*

*
(2012)


PDF

1091Kb


Link*

Download Assessment Water Quality Around Mine Sites pdf


__________________

*6

*

*Open Pit Production Scheduling applying Meta Heuristic approach*

*
(2012)


PDF

714Kb

Link*

Download Open Pit Production Scheduling applying Meta Heuristic approach pdf



______________



*7

*

*Mining Machine Reliability Analysis Using 
Ensembled Support Vector Machine*


*
(2012)


PDF

*1189Kb
* 
Link*

http://www.filemsg.com/afw8w42qyflo




______________



*8
*

*Change detection analysis of Talcher coalfield 
using Remote Sensing and GIS*


*
(2012)


PDF

*5Mb
* 
Link*

http://www.filemsg.com/e4sn2qizc3h5


______________



*9
*
*Determination of gas content of coal*


*
(2012)


PDF

*1164Kb
* 
Link*

Download Determination gas content coal pdf



______________



*10
*

[h=1]Creep behavior of rock[/h]
*
(2012)


PDF

*954Kb
* 

Link*

Download CREEP BEHAVIOR ROCK thesis pdf

_______________

يتبع بحول الله

To be continued
INCHAALLAH






​


----------



## طارق البخاري (4 سبتمبر 2012)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

كالعادة موضوع فائق الروعة من مبدع رائع, فما جاء على أصله لا يسأل عن علته, أطال الله بقاؤك للمنتدى.

جاري التحميل بشوق ..........


----------



## aidsami (5 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرااااااااا أخي *أبو حمزة السلفي* و المبدع لا يرى الا الابداع و انت عين الابداع

لقد سقط مني سهوا رابط هذه الرسالة 


_____________



*7

*

*Mining Machine Reliability Analysis Using 
Ensembled Support Vector Machine*


*
(2012)


PDF

*1189Kb
* 
Link*


Download Mining Machine Reliability Analysis Using Ensembled Support Vector Machine pdf​


----------



## alshangiti (12 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع جميل. وفقك الله.


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (13 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## aidsami (18 سبتمبر 2012)

لقد شرفني مروركم الكريم يا اخواني المشرفين.

بحول الله سأرفع المزيد.


----------



## aidsami (18 سبتمبر 2012)

______________



*11

**Investigation into Role of Intrinsic Factors in 
the Spontaneous Heating of Coals*


*
(2012)


PDF

*1781Kb
* 
Link

*http://www.filemsg.com/n68e2iajbqu7




______________




*12

*
[h=1]Study of Application of L.E.D. Lighting System in 
Mines
[/h] 

*
(2012)


PDF

*807Kb
* 

Link

*
http://www.filemsg.com/8ev7ibpuao3z



______________




*13

*
[h=1]Adsorption of hexavalent chromium onto goethite
[/h][h=1][/h] 

*
(2012)


PDF

*260Kb
* 

Link

*
http://www.filemsg.com/fhg1ehjucf4w





______________




*14

*
[h=1]Noise and Dust Survey in Mines[/h] [h=1][/h] 

*
(2012)


PDF

*2619 Kb
* 

Link

*
http://www.filemsg.com/u9uirw0mlr5u


______________






*15

*
[h=1]Mode of occurrence of trace elements in coal[/h] [h=1][/h] 

*
(2012)


PDF

*548 Kb
* 

Link

*
http://www.filemsg.com/0nw6ybvuaovg


______________
​
ترقبو مني مدونة بها رسائل و ابحاث علمية في اختصاصات عديدة بحول الله و قوته.

Wait for me a new blog specialized in thesis and scientific research in many disciplines. If god want..


----------



## aidsami (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*Free online thesis in mining engineering

مذكرات و رسائل مجانية في هندسة المناجم


الرابط: Link
Free online thesis : Mining engineering*


----------



## زكريا الامير1 (17 يناير 2013)

انا مش عارف انزل الرساله رقم 2 *Modeling of opencast mines using Surpac and its
*​*انا محتاج هذه الرساله لأنها فى نفس مجال فرجاء ان تساعدنى للحصول عليه وجزاك الله خير*


----------



## aidsami (18 يناير 2013)

Modeling of opencast mines using Surpac and its optimization

:

download


http://filewe.com/nh3phv7h093t



click on creat link of download or creent de telechargement
after that the link will be apper​


----------



## aidsami (6 يوليو 2014)

*السلام عليكم
تقبل الله صيام و قيام الجميع*

المزيد من المواضيع
أوراق مهندس مناجم
Papers of a mining engineer

انضم مجانا الى مجموعة هندسة المناجم السطحية

Surface mining - Mine à ciel ouvert​ ​


----------



## wissouma (17 يوليو 2014)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnks


----------

